
Long Term Contracting Role - webmetart
In general contracting role are 3-6 months and the pay rate in average in London is 450£.
What if we want to have someone long term working remotely but not hire him&#x2F;her employee as permanent? Do this option exist?
======
CyberFonic
A contract can be for any duration that the parties agree to. In my experience
it is not unusual to agree on a rolling 6 month contract. That is, it keeps
getting renewed every 6 months for years if necessary.

I have found this arrangement preferable to an up-front multi-year contract as
it allows for unforeseen changes in circumstances and requirements. For top-
level management roles 3-5 year contracts are common.

You don't explain why you mention the London rate. Longer term contracts
generally offer a lower rate due to the perceived increased annual income. But
that is just another aspect to be negotiated.

------
webmetart
I mentioned London, because it's a job market I know a bit better. The
contractors I know in London they all told me they have 6 months / 1 year
contract renew with the same rate. In some cases the rate can actually
increase.

